# Pivoting Routing Fence



## tagwatts1 (May 17, 2013)

I am sure this has been addressed in previous threads. I am new so I have not looked at each of the threads. Making the Pivoting Fence is not a real issue, but being able to cut a cross cut without it bowing as I go is. I need to make some cuts that will be cross cut. So when I finish, I want a nice straight cut using the router. I hope I have explained this enough to be understood. Any thoughts or ideas would be helpful. :shifty:

Thanks Tagwatts1


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a "T" square guide?*

Is that what you want to make? 
Trend RTS/1000 Router T Square - Amazon.com


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

tagwatts1 said:


> I am sure this has been addressed in previous threads. I am new so I have not looked at each of the threads. Making the Pivoting Fence is not a real issue, but being able to cut a cross cut without it bowing as I go is. I need to make some cuts that will be cross cut. So when I finish, I want a nice straight cut using the router. I hope I have explained this enough to be understood. Any thoughts or ideas would be helpful. :shifty:
> 
> Thanks Tagwatts1


Hi - I guess I'm not understanding the question well enough. You just set the fence the desired distance from the bit and guide against it. I don't see how you would bow it unless you are forcing something which usually isn't a good idea in any case. All the pivot fences I've seen will have several different pivot points available for mounting.:blink:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

He does it in this video but doesn't explain how it happens:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

FrankC said:


> He does it in this video but doesn't explain how it happens:
> Pivoted Fence with Rotating Post - YouTube


Hi Frank - the key here is that the pivot and the locating posts are located EXACTLY equidistant from the bit centerline (east-west). :yes:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

tagwatts1 said:


> I am sure this has been addressed in previous threads. I am new so I have not looked at each of the threads. Making the Pivoting Fence is not a real issue, but being able to cut a cross cut without it bowing as I go is. I need to make some cuts that will be cross cut. So when I finish, I want a nice straight cut using the router. I hope I have explained this enough to be understood. Any thoughts or ideas would be helpful. :shifty:
> 
> Thanks Tagwatts1


imho - the only possible answer is that the fence is not pivoting solely on one pin at a fence end, or it would produce an arc shaped dado. it must be pivoting centrally on the fence. and right, that feature wasn't explained in the video. but you can see an arc in the table top for the far pin to travel through. i'm thinking the arc is not concentric with the fence pivot pin, and the fence pivot pin is slotted in the fence, allowing the fence to travel left and right through the arc. Afterthought, the arc on the table top may guide the fence if it is concentric with the bit center.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yeah, he sure skipped over the details*

I couldn't figure out the dado either. Seems like it would have been on an arc. The video isn't working at the moment either.... :blink:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Did a bit of research, here is the patent:
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=5988242.PN.&OS=PN/5988242&RS=PN/5988242

There is an arc the fence travels to keep center of it in line with router bit. Not as simple as it looks.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I found this...

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/41530


----------



## tagwatts1 (May 17, 2013)

*routing Pivoting Fence*

I have also seen a video on this, but as others have stated, he did not show how exactly how the fence was pinned when he cut a straight cross cut with his router. I appreciate all of your comment and suggestions. I think at this time I am going to experiment by making the pins on both ends movable. This way I can start the cut at zero and move through the cut.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this seems way more complicated than you need*

If you just want the challenge of making the setup, great. :thumbsup:
However.... if you want to make crosscut dados on the router table, just use the miter gauge and a backer....assuming you have a miter gauge slot... The length of the board will determine how practical this operation is on the router table.

My router table fence has slots at both ends and can be micro adjusted for bit exposure by loosening one end. The bit doesn't care if the fence is parallel to the edge of the table. :no:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/shelf-spacing-made-simple-using-ras-47095/
I use the RAS with a dado set on longer shelf verticals. A hand held router with a jig will also serve you well. I've also used the table saw, but you can't see the marks unless you transfer them up an edge, no big deal. 

There are many jigs:


----------

